# TELL YOUR CLOMID ovulation day here



## 37Hopeful

PLEASE clomid only -
Please tell me what days you ovulated while taking Clomid? 
I am on CD 17 with all negative OPKs.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im on clomid but cant help much, I got to CD14 last month and CD13 this month and was told to take the trigger shot as my follicles were mature and my LH surge hasnt started yet. Perhaps thats something you can ask for next month, I assume you arent being monitored by ultrasound. hope it happens soon, try and BD every other day incase you miss the surge :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

I O'd late on Clomid was CD 18 or CD 19 some months, it also lengthened out my cycles


----------



## Nolly

For me on clomid I usually O on CD 12,13 or 14. Hasnt much affected the length of my cycle. Never got a really +OPK though but I do O as CD21 bloods say I do. Plus I can tell now when I O with EWCM and O pains.


----------



## hockey24

I am on my 2nd round of clomid and both months so far I got my surge on CD 16 and AF pm CD 32 (though hopefully not this month). Everything shifted exactly 4 days from what my normal cycle was before clomid. NOrmally, I was surging on CD 12 and AF on CD 28. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## babyhopes13

This month was the first round of Clomid for me.Ovulated in CD 12 OR 13.


----------



## yanjan

This is my second round of clomid, last month I dont know whn i Oed , this month I oed on cd 13.


----------



## Greenie5

i Got my postive on CD15 my first round of clomid and Oed that night. This second time i got a positive on CD17n and 18 and Oed on CD17. Took 50mg cd 3-7 both times.


----------



## 37Hopeful

To all who responded: Is it possible to O without getting a positive OPK?


----------



## Indigo77

Well, you can easily miss the surge if it is short and you only test once per day....


----------



## 37Hopeful

I tested 2x per day...starting the day after my last Clomid pill. I bought some cheap ovulation strips online- last month I never got a positive OPK but my doc thinks I "may have ovulated" but we'll never know about that 1st month because he tested my progesterone on CD26!! Same day I started spotting!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

So I assume you are not temping?


----------



## Miss_C

first cycle O'd on cd13 which is my normal O day this cycle not gonna O u/s said no follies. I have no idea what is going on. I have only had one anov cycle and that was directly after miscarriage. Did the clomid stuff me up or is it coincidence?


----------



## 37Hopeful

Miss_C said:


> first cycle O'd on cd13 which is my normal O day this cycle not gonna O u/s said no follies. I have no idea what is going on. I have only had one anov cycle and that was directly after miscarriage. Did the clomid stuff me up or is it coincidence?

It is possible the Clomid had something to do with it. How long have you been taking Clomid? Any other strange symptoms from it? I had a very strong reaction to it last month- had cramping for nearly 3 weeks. FREQUENT urination, stomache bloat, twinges...you name it!!


----------



## lisap2008

I ovulated every month on clomid but it thinned my lining too much so I had to stop taking it. the CD I ovulated seemed to depend on the CD I took clomid, if I took it 5-9 I ovulated on cd 16 if I took it 3-7, ovulated on cd 14, if I took it cd 1-5 I ovulated cd 11. so typically I ovulated about 6-7 days after my last clomid dose.
I highly recommend temping at least from your last clomid dose till confirmed ovulation so you have a good idea of when you ovulate. :flower:


----------



## liberty2011

1st time I took 50 mg of Clomid on day 5-9 and was told I'd ovulate between day 14-16 went in had 3 mature follicles in my right overy did trigger shot and viola I was pregnant!! Unfortunately it may have been ectopic they didnt really know and recieved Meth shots...

2nd time I took 50 mg CLomid on 5-9 and did it this time unmonitored(no trigger no ultrsound). RE said days 12-16 for ovulation to cover most likely possible time. Viola pregnant again....made it to 12 weeks!! Miscarriage and D & C.

3rd round I am doing in september hoping for just one healthy egg
Not doing trigger or ultrasounds just going to wing it.


----------



## Miss_C

erm I THINK I may have just O'd on cd 23 10 days late - cycle 2 of clomid did cd3-6 cd7 was a bust cos I lost the plot trying to get the pill out the packet and was the day I had my hsg and us said NO follicles would not O this month so the pill packet iunduced a melt down!! Been sick with flu all week, bedridden in fact, have had copious ewcm for last 4-5 days but no bd cos I been so ill. eff it all!!! fs appointment on Tuesday hopefully get some more answers.


----------



## 37Hopeful

Miss_C said:


> erm I THINK I may have just O'd on cd 23 10 days late - cycle 2 of clomid did cd3-6 cd7 was a bust cos I lost the plot trying to get the pill out the packet and was the day I had my hsg and us said NO follicles would not O this month so the pill packet iunduced a melt down!! Been sick with flu all week, bedridden in fact, have had copious ewcm for last 4-5 days but no bd cos I been so ill. eff it all!!! fs appointment on Tuesday hopefully get some more answers.

I hear you!! Clomid is strange. Last month I got a positive OPK on CD19. Doc says I probably didn't ovulate as the progesterone test was very low. This month I got a positive OPK on CD21, CD22 blood test says I didn't ovulate. I am so frustrated!!
Sorry to hear you are sick! I'm sure it is difficult to have to wait another month. Hang in there!


----------



## Miss_C

think that temp spike may have been connected with my feeling ill cos it is back down today despite cervix being closed and no more ewcm -all too confusing lol


----------



## Cypress

37Hopeful said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> erm I THINK I may have just O'd on cd 23 10 days late
> 
> I hear you!! Clomid is strange. Last month I got a positive OPK on CD19. ... This month I got a positive OPK on CD21Click to expand...

My pos OPK is late too - This was my first (and last) cycle on clomid - it's now CD22 and I just got a smiley-face on Clearblue Digital; however my Clearblue Fertility Monitor is still reading 'high', not 'peak'. So I don't know if I'm ov-ing tomorrow (CD23), or what! I can't believe it's so late - this is really late, even for me (the latest I've had before is CD19/20, normally CD15-17). I wonder if I've ov-ed already, or if it's not going to happen at all. 

Clomid was a big bust for me - thinned my lining so much they said they wouldn't give it to me again, made my estrogen levels go through the roof and produced more follicles than they wanted so they cancelled IUI because of risk of mulitples, AND told me not to have sex (or to use a condom if I did). Geez. Well, I had to try it to find out it doesn't agree with me. I took 100mg on CD3-7.


----------



## StarSign

Miss_C said:


> first cycle O'd on cd13 which is my normal O day this cycle not gonna O u/s said no follies. I have no idea what is going on. I have only had one anov cycle and that was directly after miscarriage. Did the clomid stuff me up or is it coincidence?

Could be the Clomid. I've heard of some folks not Ov'ing on it.


----------



## lilmamatoW

So, went to the doctor and got a scan today and the one on the right that was 1.4 (on CD11 today is CD13) is now 1.5, the one on the left that was 1.5 is now 1.6...the follicles are growing so s-l-o-w-l-y. So at this rate, maybe I will O on CD16 or 17? This is only my second clomid cycle and last time I had one follicle at 1.8 on cd11, so that one was the one I ovulated with. I triggered on CD11, so I think I ovulated on CD 13 or so. So, in other words--2 cycles, 2 different ovulation dates.


----------



## Miss_C

StarSign said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> first cycle O'd on cd13 which is my normal O day this cycle not gonna O u/s said no follies. I have no idea what is going on. I have only had one anov cycle and that was directly after miscarriage. Did the clomid stuff me up or is it coincidence?
> 
> Could be the Clomid. I've heard of some folks not Ov'ing on it.Click to expand...


well turns out I did eventually ovulate according to bloods taken on CD33 but when is anyone's guess as my chart was unclear and I didnlt use any opk's as I thought it was pointless - that'll learn me!!! If I use the research setting on fertility fiend I get cd24 as O day or if I go by fertility awareness I get cd22 either way at cd33 I got 6 for progesterone which is a just o'd reading or an end of cycle reading.

Started 100mg dose last night so I'll let you know when this one pops out!!!


----------



## lilmamatoW

Well, for me, it turns out that my follies haven't changed much since yesterday...so who knows when I will O on this cycle? I have read that you shouldn't trigger before 1.8, but my largest follie is 1.5 and it's CD 14. Will let you know what the dr says. I have read that you can O 5-10 days after your last clomid dose...so I guess that puts me at 8/24 as the outside date. All I know is that the biggest winner in a late O, is my DH. ::happydance:


----------



## googly

I am on my first cycle of Clomid so I am v interested to see what it does to my ov date. I generally ov around cd17; today is cd13 and if I don't get a OPK+ today, I think it will be tomorrow - given other 'signs'! That would mean ov is 2-3 days earlier... And yeah, within that 5-10 day post clomid range (took it cd4-8).


----------



## googly

Looks like I ov'd on cd15 on my first Clomid cycle, which would be 2 days earlier than usual.... FWIW.


----------

